# Best All-Around Hunting Dog



## southGAlefty (Oct 27, 2008)

What are some of your opinions on the best all-around hunting dog? I've made up my mind I'm gonna get a puppy soon but I want one that will point quail, retrieve ducks and dove, has a good temperament, and looks good. I've looked at GSPs and thought about Brittany's, just wondering if anybody can steer me in the right direction. 

Thanks


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 27, 2008)

American Brittanys of course!!!!!!!!  Of course you knew I would be partial.  but dont fret.......... I have a GSP too. They are great as well!


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 27, 2008)

Go with a French Brittany, more colors.


----------



## fwhitaker (Oct 27, 2008)

GSP's all the way.....greatest dog ever, best looking too!


----------



## Dmealer (Oct 27, 2008)

Man I will have two give my two cents. I would go with a lab. They are great for ducks and doves, they can point but most of the labs you will see in the quial fields quarter or they are flush dogs, and most of all they are great dependable dogs that will do all they have to please you.


----------



## zzweims (Oct 27, 2008)

GWP then lab, by a long shot--they can handle sitting in a cold duck blind better.  3rd and 4th would be weim then gsp.  If you also plan to hunt fur, then GWP or weim.  If primarily upland, then GWP or GSP, followed by brittney, lab, weim, vizsla.


----------



## GSP man (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a GSP and a Lab and would have to go with the GSP, great hunter and retriever and would won't find a dog that is a better pet.  My grandson's love both of my dogs but the GSP is more calm with them, plus with that stubby tail you don't have to worry about them getting knocked down by it.


----------



## crashing_silence (Oct 27, 2008)

*labs,brits or weims*

I have only had labs or weims myself and found both very responsive to training...my cousins on the other side of the mountain raise brits and have found them to be very good as well... I on the other hand children and find the lab and weim breed to be more social for children and that is what my choice was based on


----------



## Jesse James (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are some great breeds to work with , for me if it was an all- around hunting dog I`ll have to stick with my Blue Lacys. I can squirrel, hog , track game , work cattle , tree coon & cats & there are a few hunting birds also. They have great temperments & high drive , not to big & not to small to get the job done.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 27, 2008)

Best all around.....GSP best temperment, smarter than any other dog and great nose.....they were first made GSP's by a cross breed with the bloodhound, and a spanish hunting dog that I cnnot remember the name of to give them the bird hunting skills, easiest dog ever to train to retrieve as well. One more thing they deal real well with the early season heat


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD or GWP or GSP would be at the tops if i was looking for an all round dog....


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 27, 2008)

i would def have to say a lab... will do most anything you tell him to do, GSP are great dogs, but ones of have experience with dont have quite the brains of a lab...
wed


----------



## wildlands (Oct 27, 2008)

I would have to say for a truly versitile dog it would have to be the Deutsch Drahthaar

NO I do not have one but train with a bunch of them. If I was a bird hunter, duck hunter of any sorts but also wanted a dog that would do other things including blood track then this would be the only dog I would have. 

Check out these web sites for more info. 

http://www.vommoorehaus.com/index2.htm
http://www.sehc.org/


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 28, 2008)

SILVER LABS!!!!


----------



## Maduro on Point (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to agree with Tuffdog, Britt's.. They can be great on the pond for ducks or in the field,scrub or mountian sides for birds..But gotta say never mind hunting behind a Lab or GSP either!


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Sep 30, 2010)

GSP's


----------



## wickedardvark (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned a Boykin. Never had one but I see alot of good stuff on here about them.


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 1, 2010)

wickedardvark said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a Boykin. Never had one but I see alot of good stuff on here about them.



They are a good one, but it's a personal preference. These other dogs are good one's too. The size and spirit of the Boykin is what I like the most.


----------



## catalpa (Oct 1, 2010)

Boykin  second to none!


----------

